

The Healthiest Foods for Under $1 - jwilliams
http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22107/52070

======
ars
I don't agree with putting Potatoes on the list. To the body glycemically they
are no different than sugar. They shouldn't count as a vegetable serving -
they have none of the micronutrients usually found in vegetables, they are
mainly semi-complex sugars (short starches), which digest almost as fast as
regular sugar.

Lentils and Beans (of any kind) should have been 1 and 2.

~~~
dgabriel
If you're on a low-carb diet, potatoes are verbotten, but for most people, a
nice baked potato eaten with skin, and a very small amount of fat, is quite
healthy.
[http://nutrition.about.com/od/askyournutritionist/f/potatoes...](http://nutrition.about.com/od/askyournutritionist/f/potatoes.htm)

~~~
steveplace
I've never seen anyone eat potatoes as is. Sour cream, bacon, cheese, and
chili: a proper baked potato.

~~~
netcan
Americans ;)

------
rarrrrrr
Some other healthy, high protein grains:

Quinoa - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa>

Teff - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teff>

------
njm
Pumpkin seeds are mentioned, but pumpkins themselves are fantastic as well --
they make for some really great soups.

Also, I'm certainly not one to knock coffee, but tea is much better in terms
of bang for the buck. I buy loose-leaf jasmine tea from an Asian grocery
store, and get a month worth of tasty drinks for less than two bucks. It's
healthier than coffee to boot.

~~~
froo
Agreed re: tea - I get mine shipped from the other side of Australia (because
I cant get what I want locally), but even factoring in postage costs its still
significantly cheaper than other drinks (except tap water)

~~~
chris11
If you want tea, you can make some out of barley or brown rice. The stuff is
pretty popular in Japan and Korea. I don't usually like most teas, but barley
tea can be good.

~~~
modoc
I love toasted rice tea.

If you're in the US and want to get some good tea, I highly recommend the
Upton Tea Company (<http://www.uptontea.com>), they have excellent teas at a
wide range of price points.

------
ksvs
I'm glad to see oats at number 1, but lentils should have been number 2.

------
bd
I would be careful about eggs, yolks are full of cholesterol. Having few eggs
per week seems to be ok, but don't base your "healthy diet" primarily on eggs.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_(food)#Health_issues_of_eat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_\(food\)#Health_issues_of_eating_chicken_eggs)

~~~
netcan
It's funny how little we know (or at least agree) on nutrition. Even what you
would think of as very simple issue, "does eating cholesterol raise you
cholesterol?" doesn't really have a unanimous answer.

~~~
jwilliams
Yup - it's also different for every person. Genetic variations make a big
difference, particularly for things like Cholesterol.

~~~
netcan
Well that falls under nutrition being complex, which it certainly is. But what
I mean is that even with the basics, areas like weight loss or various common
health issues, we can't get agreement.

I mean really basics. What causes the production of fat (sugar related
hormones or caloric surplus) what causes heightened cholesterol, etc.
Experiments & papers seem to be constantly contradicting. Even if we have
observational evidence of one thing or another, the theory behind it never
really fits.

Anyway, I think it's strange. Such a basic, obvious area of science where we
seem to be so behind. Not knowing what makes cholesterol levels go up is like
not knowing about entropy or Newtons Laws for physics or not knowing about
plate tectonics for geology, evolution or genetics for biology.

------
anthonyrubin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=414298>

~~~
gravitycop
Here's another one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=311740>

    
    
      Ask HN: Hack a healthy, yet not expensive, meal. 
      37 points by rokhayakebe 117 days ago | 115 comments

~~~
bd
That was a very useful thread with very tangible effects on my cooking. It
started me on the whole "1000 variations of rice and beans" thing :).

------
nailer
Oh dear. I read that as:

'The healthiest foods for under dollar one'

Damn you argv. Damn you to hell.

------
dc2k08
please make those eggs free range !

~~~
ars
Why? There is no difference, not in the egg, and not for the chicken.

~~~
evgen
It depends on whether you are talking about "free range" as defined by the ag
department or "free range" eggs from chickens that are raised on open pasture.
For the ag department definition it counts if there is a door in the coop to
some outside area, even if the chickens never go outside and that outside area
is just a fenced in bit of bare earth. Real pasture raised eggs both taste
better and have more vitamin A, vitamin D, vitamin E, omega-3 fatty acids and
beta-carotene. They also have less cholesterol.

Depending on where you are at a good farmer's market is probably your best
source. If you want to understand the difference just crack one pasture raised
egg and one egg labeled as "free range" at the supermarket to compare the
color of the yolk...

~~~
gravitycop
_Real pasture raised eggs both taste better and have more vitamin A, vitamin
D, vitamin E, omega-3 fatty acids and beta-carotene. They also have less
cholesterol._

According to the American Egg Board, that is not true:
<http://www.aeb.org/LearnMore/EggFacts.htm#freerange>

_True free-range eggs are those produced by hens raised outdoors or that have
daily access to the outdoors. Due to seasonal conditions, however, few hens
are actually raised outdoors. Some egg farms are indoor floor operations and
these are sometimes erroneously referred to as free-range operations. [...]
The nutrient content of eggs is not affected by whether hens are raised free-
range or in floor or cage operations, but rather by the breed of chickens
laying the eggs, and what those chickens are fed in their diet._

If one wanted more of certain lipids, and lipid-soluble nutrients, in his
eggs, why would he not simply adjust the chicken-feed accordingly?

~~~
evgen
> According to the American Egg Board, that is not true

Did you actually read the whole bit there? They are talking about large
commercial egg operations (which is the sort of "free range" eggs I said were
merely overpriced gimmicks.) A pasture-raised chicken appears to produce
better eggs according to tests referenced here:
[http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/2007-10-01/Tests-
Re...](http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/2007-10-01/Tests-Reveal-
Healthier-Eggs.aspx) or you could examine the facts at nutritiondata (compare
[http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c200_S0000o180j0...](http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c200_S0000o180j05012G18000000060800030500040600020E0004060B07020A020403010NPastureqqdRaisedqq0Eggsqq0qq81qq0largeqq0qqjqq050gqq9.html)
to [http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-
products/11...](http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-
products/111/2))

There is a difference, it is quantifiable, and the claims made by the
commercial egg producers is both incorrect and deceptive (big surprise
there...)

